# TTS Insurance



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

hiya

Got a 2016 TTS, non modified. I'm 44, driving a TT for 5 years before this last year of driving the TTS. Live in a nice area of south manchester. Paid 512 last year and it's gone up to 612 this year despite no changes my end. tried all the various comparison sites plus a few that aren't on there. Tried Adrian Flux but as usual got quoted silly money (1300).

Think the best I can do is go via QuidCo and get £30 cashback to knock that off at least.

Any body any recommendations or top tips?

cheers
Matt


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Same boat, my renewal prices have gone up £60-£100 wherever I try.

Maybe it's as a result of all these keyless thefts


----------



## Dale.TT (Dec 19, 2016)

I swapped my TT S-Line for a TTS last month and the insurance went from 400 to 700! I thought it was quite a jump but I'm 27 so doesn't seem too bad after reading your post.


----------



## muppetboy (Apr 22, 2015)

I have found Lv good age 48 but in cornwall with a remap coming in at 460 or 410 without map


----------



## Saturn5 (Dec 10, 2018)

Lv again - £512 - also South Manchester - actual went down by a whole £2 this year


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Not a MK3 but LV are alway excellent for me.
One thing to think about is the value of the car, if it was £35k 3 years ago when first insured it won't be worth that now, but the premium will still be based on that value, but of course you won't get that if it is written off, so make sure value is reduced. LV actually suggested that when I asked for a lower premium for one of my cars.
Hoggy.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Try Aviva.
Have both 2017 TTS and 2018 RR Evogue - 2 drivers (51) - £420 total - fully comp


----------



## Saco (Feb 29, 2016)

£383 with Admiral for 67 plate TTS - age 54 and doing less than 5k (£200 combined compulsory & voluntary excess)


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

Wow, I would be soooo happy with a £1300 quote in Toronto Canada!


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

thanks for the replies

tried LV - they were 785 with a 400 excess. 
aviva are 595 but with a 550 excess.

Only doing 8k miles as well and I've got the value at 29k.

I can only assume that I'm being clobbered by a lot of claims in my area. I know a few years ago there was a particular roundabout people were using for a cash for crash scheme. Maybe it's something similar again here.



Dale.TT said:


> I swapped my TT S-Line for a TTS last month and the insurance went from 400 to 700! I thought it was quite a jump but I'm 27 so doesn't seem too bad after reading your post.


Who's that with ? great price at 27!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi GP, Is £29k the market value for your car?
Hoggy.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Just been getting some quotes for the Wife's S1 and we've always had a low excess. On the comparison sites most companies were setting the excess to £400. When I dropped this to our usual £200 the quotes came down by about £30....WTF is that all about? Lower excess has always put the premiums up a little in the past.

Oh well I'm paying less than the previous quotes with a smaller excess on the TTS so happy days or something.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> Hi GP, Is £29k the market value for your car?
> Hoggy.


If you have GAP be very careful here. If they feel you undervalued with your insurer they'll reduce your pay out accordingly.


----------



## Dale.TT (Dec 19, 2016)

GingerPrince said:


> Dale.TT said:
> 
> 
> > I swapped my TT S-Line for a TTS last month and the insurance went from 400 to 700! I thought it was quite a jump but I'm 27 so doesn't seem too bad after reading your post.
> ...


Hastings, although I think Aviva quoted similar. I do think we get cheaper insurance up here in Scotland!


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi GP, Is £29k the market value for your car?
> Hoggy.


Yeah I think about that.


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

So I tried a bit of an experiment.

I put an Aberdeen postcode in as this is one of the lowest postcodes in the country - 408
I put a SW London postcode in as this is one of the highest - 880

Removed my claim (previous car, somebody ran into it outside and scarpered) - reduced by 20 quid.

Changed value to 22k - price stayed the same.

Changed mileage to 4k - 604, 6k - 612 (renewal price), 8k - 640.

Can't really see anyway to drop it down with anything in my control.


----------



## MarcL2 (Jan 4, 2019)

We were £243.47 for the 2.0 TTQ S-line last August. When I went to change to new TTS BE on the 15th May I was charged £13.99 to change. Roughly speaking a new policy for us would be just under £300. That's with 10k a year including business mileage & kept on drive overnight.

We are in an Aberdeen postcode though.


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

My insurance is up soon so I've been shopping about.Ive had prices from £330 up to £750 for the same cover which is about £40 higher then last year.I seen a report on BBC saying that car thief is at a all time high at the moment because of keyless entry so it looks like we are all paying for it.


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

Tried Admiral? Got multi car insurance for three cars but also linked in with other house insurances I have all in one policy with them...and the price floored me when I was quoted. Under £200. But my TT is a standard TDI.

Yeah Ive heard about postcodes altering prices dramatically due to crime rates/risks/etc - move house?  :lol:


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

How long is a piece of string? The quote will vary based on many things, such as where you live, how old you are, points, NCB %, what you do for a living, if you have keyless entry, if you hold other policies with the same insurer, etc. Also buying the cheapest cover is not the right way of looking at it, you should be buying the best cover for you. For example, I'm happy to pay a little more to get a premium hire car and to waive the excess for using my choice of repairer. My base premium this year was £345 full comp, I added £70 of additional cover to that, to get a premium courtesy car and use my chosen repairer, should the worst happen. Oh, that was with Aviva.


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (May 16, 2012)

GingerPrince said:


> hiya
> 
> Got a 2016 TTS, non modified. I'm 44, driving a TT for 5 years before this last year of driving the TTS. Live in a nice area of south manchester. Paid 512 last year and it's gone up to 612 this year despite no changes my end. tried all the various comparison sites plus a few that aren't on there. Tried Adrian Flux but as usual got quoted silly money (1300).
> 
> ...


Hi.
I'm sorry that we couldn't help with a more competitive quotation. I'm quite surprised we were quite so far out though. If you wanted to PM me your details I'd like to have a look at the details just to take a look to see why.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Mark Pred said:


> , I added £70 of additional cover to that, to get a premium courtesy car and use my chosen repairer, should the worst happen.


Mark, I have similar additional cover but found out (after some low life on his uninsured bike ran into me) that the premium courtesy car was only available for 21 days. Sod's Law, some of the Audi parts were on back order, so the repairers could not guarantee to complete in this timescale, so I was faced with the prospect of accept the basic hire car or reject it and chance having the premium car being taken back after 3 weeks and left with no car. The premium car was a Mondeo, so I went for the Hyundai i30. It was Ok and the repairs took exactly 3 weeks, and during that time I only had to visit the petrol station once, which was a strange experience compared to the TT :roll:


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Mark Pred said:


> , I added £70 of additional cover to that, to get a premium courtesy car and use my chosen repairer, should the worst happen.


Mark, I have similar additional cover but found out (after some low life on his uninsured bike ran into me) that the premium courtesy car was only available for 21 days. Sod's Law, some of the Audi parts were on back order, so the repairers could not guarantee to complete in this timescale, so I was faced with the prospect of accept the basic hire car or reject it and chance having the premium car being taken back after 3 weeks and left with no car. The premium car was a Mondeo, so I went for the Hyundai i30. It was Ok and the repairs took exactly 3 weeks, and during that time I only had to visit the petrol station once, which was a strange experience compared to the TT :roll:

So I would check the wording on your policy, hopefully better than mine


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

If your Audi is less than 3 years old - you have Audi Ensurance cover - they will do all calims managemnt for you and provide a 'proper' courtesy car.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Mark Pred said:


> How long is a piece of string? The quote will vary based on many things, such as where you live, how old you are, points, NCB %, what you do for a living, if you have keyless entry, if you hold other policies with the same insurer, etc. Also buying the cheapest cover is not the right way of looking at it, you should be buying the best cover for you. For example, I'm happy to pay a little more to get a premium hire car and to waive the excess for using my choice of repairer. My base premium this year was £345 full comp, I added £70 of additional cover to that, to get a premium courtesy car and use my chosen repairer, should the worst happen. Oh, that was with Aviva.


Exactly. The only advice or recommedations worth listening to relate to the company's customer service and claims handling efficiency. Comparing quotations with other folk in different situations/locations is a complete and utter waste of time.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

I did find Audi Ensurance quite useless / disappointing. Won't bother to contact them again..


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

Mark Pred said:


> How long is a piece of string? The quote will vary based on many things, such as where you live, how old you are, points, NCB %, what you do for a living, if you have keyless entry, if you hold other policies with the same insurer, etc. Also buying the cheapest cover is not the right way of looking at it, you should be buying the best cover for you. For example, I'm happy to pay a little more to get a premium hire car and to waive the excess for using my choice of repairer. My base premium this year was £345 full comp, I added £70 of additional cover to that, to get a premium courtesy car and use my chosen repairer, should the worst happen. Oh, that was with Aviva.


Yeah I know but by every measure I should be getting a low quote. 44, 21 years no claims, live in low car crime area, no points, professional job, other policy with insurer, only 6k miles a year, car non modified. Yet I'm quoted 615 but yours is 345. Must be a reason I'm missing. Aviva quoted me the same sort of price.

And I agree, not looking just for cheapest, want customer service mostly and willing to pay a bit more. Having used AXA and Aviva in the past and claimed vs insurance from companies I'd never heard of when I was younger.. don't want the hassle again!


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

[email protected] FLUX said:


> GingerPrince said:
> 
> 
> > hiya
> ...


Cheers Dan, PM'd you


----------

